# Jacobin Pair



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

I may possibly be adding a pair of Jacobins to the little family soon, within a week. Got a message from someone about 8 miles from me that has a proven pair. Waiting to hear back from them on the fine details such as color and age, but pretty sure I'll be picking them up as pets if nothing more.


Was doing some reading on the fertility problems with the "lower quality" Jacobins. These birds will potentially be pets first, but letting them raise a baby or two would be great, once they settle in.
Anyways, in my reading it said the fertility issues with Jacobins was such that some breeders would clip the feathers on the birds to help with this. One said the primary flights, some of the tail, and feathers around the vent were clipped short....??
One also mentioned clipping the hood, which I personally would prefer not to do, but was more or less curious as to how this helped fertility? Is the issue that the cocks cannot see to properly mount a hen? Or...?

Anyone want to fill me in on this? Would clipping really even be necessary for pet birds or is this only for serious breeders? A squab or two WOULD be a bonus, but is not the reason I'm purchasing the pair. Comments? Opinions? Educate me.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Clipping around the face is done so that when the baby is feeding it does not get stuck on feathers & pulled out of nest.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Jacs Are Loose Feathered Birds. The Vent Feathers Would Be The Most Concern Being Very Fluffy. The Flights And Tail I Would Trim A Little .jacs Are Like Any Other Fancy Ordmented It Takes A Little Knowlegde Of The Brreds In And Outs. Hopefully A Breeder Will Answer Better


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Ross Howard said:


> Clipping around the face is done so that when the baby is feeding it does not get stuck on feathers & pulled out of nest.


Oooo, well see I learned something. I figured it had something to do with the male needing to see the mate or feed, didn't even realize it could cause the baby to be pulled from the nest! Interesting, and good to keep in mind. Thanks for telling me that!


----------

